# Weird and wonderful Meat dish



## Piccolina (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi all,

What's the most unique (dare I say strange) meat dish you have ever eaten or cooked?


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 8, 2005)

whale in a type of stew with wine, onions, wild mushrooms, although I did not know it was whale when I ate it.    It rather tasted like loin of pork. (not in this country, at my cousins B&B in Norway)


----------



## luvs (Apr 8, 2005)

nothing amazing- just alligator and frog. i have frog legs in the freezer, now, i think, woooo-hoooo.

ribbit.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 8, 2005)

The food I've had the hardest time eating was frog... I just dont like it much. 

Other than that I'll just list what I enjoy:

Stingray: dried, shredded and in broth. Insanely good. 

Intestine, brain, kidneys, stomache: in a variety of Mexican and Chinese cooking. Be it menudo, tacos de tripa, "assorted noodle" or whatever, it's great stuff. As for american uses I love dense, spicy sausage with ton's of beef heart in it. 

And like Luv's I too have some hitchiker leg's in my fridge... I mean chicken legs officer... oh boy... I might be going away for a long time. 

...


----------



## pdswife (Apr 9, 2005)

Goat, frog, snails, rabbit, alligator
and I had a piece of jerky made from Kangaroo once.  It was good.


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 9, 2005)

Eel, use to eat it all the time up north, it's a sweet white fish.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2005)

I suppose it had to be bear meat...  Someone gave my grandpa some and he passed it on to me  YESH  I refused to eat it, just as I did my pet rabbit, my fraternal Grandmama tried to pass off as chicken...

kadesma


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 9, 2005)

What a variety of 'other meats' we have here.  Now I do not feel so weird eating whale (also had reindeer over there).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2005)

Never had a wierd meat, other than those they put in McDonald's hamburgers  .  But I have had buffalo (American Bison) venisan, veal, potted meat (don't look at the ingredient list), head cheese, grouse, beaver, smails, frog legs, fried squid tentacles, raw fish, and raw octopus (in Korea), pickled pig's feat, and probably others that I've forgotten.  Never intentionaly swallowed an insect, though wihile riding bicycles, motorcycles, etc. Have swallowed the occasional gnat or mosquito, truly a disgusting experience.  

Seeeeeya; Goodwweed of the North


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 10, 2005)

Ive had almot all the ones he mentioned. Pig's feet can be great. I was also going to include a joke but I dont want to get banned today.   

As for insects there's toasted grasshoppers that taste like peanuts and those honey ants I had in the south that tasted kinda like raisins.


----------



## eric (Apr 10, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> just as I did my pet rabbit, my fraternal Grandmama tried to pass off as chicken...



Oouch, that's bad.  "Ummmm, where's the rabbit and what are we having for dinner?"


----------



## luvs (Apr 10, 2005)

i'll remember till the day i die my Dad in the basement, skinning and prepping a rabbit for dinner. he made the most delicious stew with that bunny that i can ever remember eating; in fact, i think that was probably THE best meal i've ever eaten.
he still says i couldn't possibly remember that cause i was still in pampers then, but i absolutely do.
i was at a friend's house in 8th grade, and they asked if i wanted a steak. i said, 'sure, thanks'. not till i was done (and it WAS a very good piece of meat) did they reveal that it was possum.
i shudder even thiniking about it now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2005)

I think I've had the pretty much standard unusual stuff like everyone else - Elk, alligator, rattlesnake, etc.  Nothing too strange stands out except the texture of sea urchin (but that's a different forum).


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2005)

Nothing too crazy, but my most exotic would have to be Emu and Antelope.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 14, 2005)

I thought this was about me Weird and Wonderful, Thats just what Barbara would say.   
    Ok now for the food, Bear meat man is it greasy, it doesn't taste like chicken I will tell you that. Possum, and Turtle are nasty too.


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 14, 2005)

*Bizare*

_Probally the wierdest thhing I have eaten is "Mountain Oysters", which are young rams testicles, fried in butter with onions. I was all of about 5 at the time. They tasted good and I had no idea what they were so carried on eating._
_Have also eaten Huhu grubs, which are a wood eating larve, also known as Witchie Grubs in Australia, They taste like crunchy peanut butter and are beautiful when injected with an egg and cheese mixture and sauted._
_Possum has been on the list, have eaten dog in Papua New Guinea, also snake, horse I have not YET, don't think I've eaten cat atleast not knowingly._


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 15, 2005)

I have had brain (goats and lambs) as a young child.  I was not picky and would eat whatever was put in front of me (except crawling stuff and stuff that was not cooked).  I thought it tasted like scrambled eggs  (a lot creamier LOL).  I have also tried kidney's and trotters (hoofs) of goat and lamb.  

I am not huge into meat or organ parts anymore.  I think of it now and I don't think I can palate them anymore.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 15, 2005)

Hare, which is a lot different than bunny, and lion. 

Oh yes, and jellyfish and sea cucumbers and baby eels, whole.

Then the usual elk, bear, alligator and rattlesnake.

These were just a 'when in Rome eat what the local folks do' sorta thing, not that stuff we crave. 

Really like hare though, it is much more of a red meat while bunny is more like chicken in texture.


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 17, 2005)

*Another wierd and wonderful.....*

_In Papua New Guinea as a kid I had the misfrtune to try octopus and banana fritters done in coconut crumb. I couldn't eat enough of them until I found out what they were. Then thought I was eating them before and they are quite tasty so just carried on._


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2005)

Guiedo said:
			
		

> _In Papua New Guinea as a kid I had the misfrtune to try octopus and banana fritters done in coconut crumb. I couldn't eat enough of them until I found out what they were. Then thought I was eating them before and they are quite tasty so just carried on._


WOW those sound amazing. My mouth is watering!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 18, 2005)

I had barbecued racoon way back in '75... it was good but I would not eat it again...


----------



## masteraznchefjr (May 28, 2005)

Snake probably i never tried dog lol but it was there at the buffet i went to in Asia.


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

We went to a friend's son's 1st birthday party at a Chinese restaurant. They were raised on this stuff, I was not. The shark fin soup was okay, but then when I reached for what I thought was an egg roll, it was a fried chicken head. They said I was lucky for getting that one. (woo. woo. lucky me.) Then, I just about died when they passed the duck feet. No duck, just feet. Standing there, all arranged on the platter.


Needless to say, we went to Burger King after that meal.


----------



## Constance (May 28, 2005)

I've eaten Rocky Mountain Oysters (which around here are pig testicles), Alligator, turtle, squid, Rattlesnake, raccoon, squirrel and wild rabbit. 
I liked everything except the raccoon, which was awfully greasy in spite of the BBQ sauce.


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (May 28, 2005)

Gee nobody mentioned Rocky mountain oysters..A very unusual and tasty dish.........


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

(psst....ticoterry.....look up)


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

Fresh water fried turtle (which was yummy), frog legs, tripe onboard a French Navy ship (was good as long as I didn't think about what I was eating), forced to eat hog brains,ewww, armadillo (tastes like pork with funny bones).  Word of warning, don't go looking for armadillo as we found out later that some armadillo are carriers of leprosy.  I honestly don't know if it is dangerous to humans or not, but it will never pass my lips again.  Have also had mystery meat in a taco in Tijuana.  Only ate one bite and it was NOT beef or pig.


----------



## amber (May 28, 2005)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> Snake probably i never tried dog lol but it was there at the buffet i went to in Asia.


 
Dog, at a buffet in Asia? Please say your kidding!

I've had frogs legs, escargot, and quail   Hated all of them


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 28, 2005)

I would have to thank my Muslim neighbors I had once for the strangest things I have ever eaten. It was on the first night of Id-al-Fitr (the Feast of Fast Breaking) following Ramadan. I was envited over to participate in the salughter of the lamb (I kept trying to tell Sam it was a Goat - but he kept saying no, not, it's a lamb) and to participate in the feast. I don't remember how many grills they had set up in the back yard - but there were a bunch. After the goat was slaughtered, bled, skinned, and butchered the meat went onto the grills - and the men sat around a grill containing the "good" stuff ... the organ meats.

I felt honored to have been invited, and didn't want to offend anyone (there were about 20 people there) - so I couldn't refuse anything offered to me. But, I'll tell you, grilled goat's eyeball and lung are not among my favorite culinary memories!


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

Michael you are to be commended.  Afraid I would have either fainted or gotten sick at the sight of that treat.


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 28, 2005)

Kangaroo, which I liked and Javelina sausage.


----------



## GB (May 28, 2005)

What is Javelina?


----------



## MJ (May 28, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> What is Javelina?


I was just going to ask the same GB. Also - what does a kangaroo taste like?


----------



## Dove (May 28, 2005)

Tijuana...hmmm
Here Kitty Kitty...

I fixed and ate toungue once...note I said once.


----------



## ironchef (May 28, 2005)

Dated this Filipino girl a while back. Had to eat this since her family was watching. Down the hatch.

http://www.asiacuisine.com.sg/Nacws/1998/9/314


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

Ewww have heard of that.


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2005)

I forgot about frog legs, escargo and quail. I love all 3! 

My grandmother used to flour the quail, fry it in a little oil till brown, then add a bit of water and cover the skillet to steam. She served it with mashed potatoes, quail gravy and bisquits, and it was finger-licking good!
She also used to fry frogs legs...she always cut the little tendon in the back so they wouldn't "jump" out of the skillet. (The heat from cooking shrinks the tendon and makes the legs draw up.)


----------



## daisy (May 31, 2005)

I've eaten assorted offal (heart, liver, kidney, brains, sweetbreads, tripe, tongue etc from assorted animals) and I actually like most of them except tongue. I've even eaten haggis, which includes the lungs - can't say I was all that impressed.  I don't much like  Black Pudding, which is a sort of sausage made from blood, but I'll eat it to be polite. 

I've eaten quail and pheasant and frog's legs and escargot.

I've eaten kangaroo (tastes and smells like rancid boiled mutton); emu (like a heavy-flavoured steak which sticks to your stomach for days!); and echidna (very ant-y) and galah (the recipe for cooking it is to put a large stone in a pot of water with the bird and simmer until the stone is tender, at which time the bird will be edible). 

I've also eaten emu eggs - as an omelette equivalent to 12 eggs. Very rich and delicious.

I've eaten buffalo and wild pig and crocodile and wild duck.

I am rather partial to octopus, but prefer the baby ones. I'm not keen on crab, but like yabbies. 

BUT - I draw the line at eating snakes or rabbits, or eels or sheeps' eyes! (I saw Princess Diana do this once, without so much as a flinch, and I was her slave for ever more in admiration!) Nor will I ever knowingly eat things like monkey's brains, bear's testicles (or any other kind of testicles). And I'm quite sure I couldn't choke down guinea pig, rats, beetles or cockroaches, chocolate-coated or not. 

 Thailand is the place to avoid if you have a weak stomach. They eat anything that walks, crawls, slithers, flies or swims.


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

geebs and MJ - 

Javelinas are sort of like wild pigs, found in the US southwest.  Here's a link with more info

http://www.desertusa.com/magnov97/nov_pap/du_collpecc.html


----------



## GB (May 31, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks Mudbug!!!


----------



## Constance (May 31, 2005)

Here's a rather unique recipe...

 Manifold Stew
This is a feast to have on the road with friends! Great
   for road trips! Be sure not to put the Dutch oven close to
   the spark plugs. Prep Time: approx. 20 Minutes. Cook Time:
   approx. 40 Minutes. Ready in: approx. 1 Hour . Makes 6
   servings.
   Printed from Allrecipes, Submitted by Jerry
2 squirrels - skinned,
   gutted, and cut into pieces
4 potatoes, peeled and diced
1 yellow onion, chopped
3 carrots, sliced
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1 (14 ounce) can chicken broth
4 cups water
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons rubbed sage
2 teaspoons dried rosemary, crushed

Directions
1 Preheat car for at the amount of time it takes to
   prepare vegetables, about 20 minutes.
2 Place squirrel, potatoes, onion, carrots and garlic
   into a medium sized dutch oven with a lid. Pour in the can
   of chicken broth and water. Stir in the salt, pepper,
   paprika, sage and rosemary. Place pot between the fender skirt
   and manifold. Be sure to place the lid on the pot.
3 Drive at least 60 mph (95 kmph) for 4 to 5 hours or
   until squirrel is tender.


----------



## college_cook (May 31, 2005)

lol, good one constance.^^

i think the weirdest i have ever had was menudo(tripe) and i thought it was really great.  all of the mexicans at the restaraunt really applauded me for trying it, and then again for liking it(the restaraunt i worked for used to hire a lot of illegal immigrants, so they were understandably skittish around the rest of us).  i actually thought it tasted a lot like pozole.  the other thing would have to be ostrich burgers... they were AMAZING.  they don't taste like normal bird, but like steak.  and they definitely beat any steak I have ever had.


----------



## Shunka (May 31, 2005)

Bear, javalina (won't try that again!), snake (another don't for me), fried grasshoppers, candied ants; there are others but it has been so long that they are probably better forgotten.


----------



## Little Miss J (Aug 6, 2005)

I've eaten Kangaroo (which is great when cooked properly), camel, emu, kangaroo, lambs brains, corned tounge, rabbit, duck.


----------



## Brianschef (Aug 6, 2005)

Saute'd duck tongues...


----------



## Constance (Aug 6, 2005)

Little Miss J, there used to be a rumor that Hardee's Roast Beef Sandwiches were made with kangaroo meat. If that's true, it sure is good!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 6, 2005)

Marsh Rabbit (muskrat) "Fricasay"  popular in central Delaware hunting and trapping areas.  

Depending on how ya do it, it can be tasty or inedible.  What's the secret to fixin' this dark stringy oily gamey critter?  Clean it well, salt water soak, buttermilk soak, slow braise with mirepoix or soffrito and red wine, and finish with a traditional pan gravy.  serve over homemade biscuits.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2005)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> Saute'd duck tongues...



Oh you could have gone a long time without mentioning this one!!!!   Though when I had about 50 of them in my pool I might have asked you for the recipe!!!!


----------

